# Breath Test Results



## Chase13 (Dec 28, 2005)

After I first took the test, the nurse said I was borderline. Then I get a call a few days later telling me I tested positive for SIBO. She said the numbers were 12 or something but not very high. She said that I came into the test with a number that was abnormal, which is a good indication of SIBO, and that the other numbers weren't necessarily important. Is this true?They are also wanting to put me on xifaxan, but I dont have D, i have C. I mentioned Neomycin and the nurse didn't know what that was.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:They are also wanting to put me on xifaxan, but I dont have D, i have C. I mentioned Neomycin and the nurse didn't know what that was.


Well, whatever you do, just don't forget to protect yourself against antibiotics-associated diarrhea.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What test was it you had and was it at Cedar?


----------



## Chase13 (Dec 28, 2005)

The Lactulose breath test and it was in Saint Louis. Hopefully I will hear from my doctor today. If not, I guess i'll just go ahead and take the Xaxifan. The nurse didn't say anything about taking Zelnorm afterwards even though I know I should.


----------



## Chase13 (Dec 28, 2005)

So I talked to the doctor and he siad the nurse was wrong and my results were very positive. I also mentioned neomycin and he said there was no real evidence yet that proved it was better for C. I also mentioned Zelnorm and he said that it is also unproven he says. He just wants me to do the 10 days of antibiotics and thats it. He said he's treated many of his patients this way and has never prescribed Zelnorm. He said his patients have done fine without it and it isn't necessary to spend 200 bucks a month for it...So what do you guys think, is this safe? I thought I was supposed to take something to bring the good bacteria back or something.I'm starting Xifaxan tonight. I'll keep you guys updated on my progress.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I thought I was supposed to take something to bring the good bacteria back or something.


I will reiterate my recomendation for Saccharomyces boulardii. At the very least, it will protect you from antibiotic-associated diarrhea.


----------



## Chase13 (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't seem to find a place to buy that stuff. Any ideas? I thought I read in the book that it wasn't a good idea to take probiotics.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The use of probiotics gets both sides of the coin.I don'e know if we have good studies in humans, when the probiotics must be bad avoid them thing came up I found studies that showed that when they are given to pigs that tend to get SIBO in confinement feed operations and they seem to do them a lot of good. I'll post this and then go check.You have both the every single solitary bacteria is a bad bacteria in SIBO patients so they must avoid them all at all costs theory, and the probitoics help keep things under control you should use them to prevent SIBO coming back theory with pretty equal abundance.I'm not sure either theory has that much proof for it in humans (and the whole should theyor should not be used seems to depend on the people who treat traditional SIBO or the newer SIBO as IBS thing) There seems to be a lot of difference in underlying approach between the way people have been treating SIBO in patients with conditions that are known to cause it and some of what is believed about the IBS-SIBO type of thing.The link provided above leads to this page http://www.florastor.com/wheretobuy.asp I put in my zip code and a bunch of places came up.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A recent review said this


> quote:Although evidence from experimental animal studies consistently indicates that probiotics exert barrier-enhancing, antibacterial, immune-modulating, and anti-inflammatory effects, which all could be benefits in small intestinal bacterial overgrowth and intestinal failure, their role in human beings remains to be evaluated adequately.


Gastroenterology. 2006 Feb;130(2 Suppl 1):S78-90. Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth: roles of antibiotics, prebiotics, and probiotics. Quigley EM, Quera R. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_DocSum focuses on the more classic with diarrhea vesion of SIBO but the probiotics used there seemed to help if used continuously.There isn't the kind of large scale clinical trial needed to figure it all out, but there isn't evidence proving great harm, and some evidence that suggests benefits.K.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:The use of probiotics gets both sides of the coin.


Saccharomyces boulardii is a non-colonizing, non-pathogenic yeast. After treatment is discontinued, the yeast will leave the host in a matter of days.Biocodex, the pharmaceutical company that manufactures this thing, has a few videos available explaining how the yeast does its job. As for where to buy, there are a few places online as can be seen in Froogle. Personally, I like to use Organic Pharmacy to buy my stuff.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm just reporting the theories out there. There is very little data in humans.The Pimental IBS as SIBO seems to believe that ANY micro-organism is a bad micro-organism when it comes to the small intestine. They at least at one time seemed to not believe any of the animal evidence or very small amounts of human data that it may do anyone with SIBO any good at all. They have recommended at some times that they should always in every case be avoided.Pretty much every micro-organism involoved in SIBO when they have tested is non-pathogenic. They are normal micro-organisms in the wrong place. One could argue any normal resident of the mouth or colon including every probiotic ever made could be problematic. I don't think they have any evidence to prove it, but it is something that can be logically extracted from the little bits of things we know.However, most of the evidence in animals where there is a lot more studies shows that probitoics prevent SIBO in animals that live in conditions that promote it. SIBO bad enough that it effects the growth of the animal, and in most modern farming the animal getting to market weight a few weeks later than usual can mean the difference between making a profit or not. So they have a lot of incentive to prove that something works. Personally I think they are much more likely to help than not, but I know that is mostly assumptions and extrapolations and not real evidence.K.


----------

